# Job Offer in Multinational



## marom (Jul 25, 2011)

I have read lots of posts about salary queries in Hong Kong and I am also in same boat of confusion. I have been offered job and I have accepted it, they offered me HK750K/Year and 20 % yearly bonus. I havent got the detailed break up of salary but I am sure that they are covering medical.I have following queries and request people living in there to please respond with suggestions or comments.

1) Is this good enough salary to live a good life with my wife ..no kids yet and save around HK10,000/month. I dont drink at all..only dinning out, theatures and site seeing over weekends.
2) I heard salary is liable to 15% tax, does same goes for bonus as well.
3) Can I get a decent house for range of HK25 ~ 30 K, 2 bed room either in main island or new terriorites.
4) I like to live in calm and less noisy place and nice green view, what are the possible options with the range mentioned above.
5) Is it wise to buy a car as I heard public transport systems is really good in HK.


----------



## JWilliamson (May 31, 2010)

Yes,yes,yes,yes,no. Try doing it without a car first and rent. JW


----------



## New-life (Nov 19, 2009)

*Salary Query*

Hi

I am seeking advice on salary levels please for HK.

I have been head hunted by a recruiter for a high level transportation project as I am an Engineer with specific skills and experience.

Whilst contracting in the UK I typically earn around £6-700 per day, this is however hammered by the UK tax system.

The role in HK is permanent, but i have been asked by the recruiter the following question...

"Please advise your all inclusive lump sum tax free salary reqd to relocate to hong kong (HK$/m) as our clients will be remunerating in this fashion. You would be responsible for accommodation, transportation and schooling in the same way you are responsible for these costs in uk."

I have absolutely no idea where to start.......

Any advice would be most appreciated.

Thanks


----------

